# Toddler Only Vomits After Nursing in the Morning



## jdschmidtwriter (Jul 6, 2019)

My 17mo old is vomiting in the morning after nursing. She only vomits once, then is fine the rest of the day. It's happening once a week right now. No food issues. No fever. No BM problems. She does get the hiccups often. Could this be caused by reflux? Anyone experience anything similar? Thank you for your help!


----------



## jomeireh1 (Jul 31, 2021)

Kids this age get stomach bugs really easily. I'd focus on keeping him hydrated and happy, stick with water for a while and then maybe try milk again in a few hours. Our insurance has a 24 hour nurse hotline we can call, is that an option for you since snaptube vidmate your ped is closed?


----------

